# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Γλυστρίδα δεχόμενη καθημερινή επιδρομή από ..αδηφάγους σπουργίτες !!!

## jk21

την θρεπτικη αξια της γλυστριδας νομιζω αρκετοι αν οχι οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα την ξερουμε ..... δεν ειμασταν σιγουροι αν την ξερανε και τα πουλακια στη φυση .ιδου η αποδειξη ! εδω και 2-3 βδομαδες δεχεται καθημερινη επιθεση ! ειπα να σας δειξω τα πειστηρια  :winky:

----------


## vikitaspaw

:Anim 63: εγω η ασχετη...τι ειναι η γλυστριδα?? Αν δεν εβλεπα τη φωτο αυριο θα μουν στα ψαραδικα κ θα ψαχνα κατι σε ψαρι να δωσω στα κοκατιλ μου...πως λεμε...γλυστριδα εφαγες? Κατι σε ψαρι ειχα στο μυαλο μου... :Anim 63:

----------


## jk21

ισως η σημαντικοτερη φυτικη πηγη ω3




http://www.iad.gr/assets/media/PDF/O/88.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portulaca_oleracea
http://cretangastronomy.blogspot.com...g-post_12.html

----------


## mpapad

σε μερικά μέρη την λένε και "αντράχλα"  (κυκλάδες)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω εχω δει και μια γεννα απο μωρα ποντικακια στη φυση να την τσιμπολογουν σκαρφαλωμενα πανω της!

σε ολα αρεσει η γλυστριδα,και σε εμενα!

----------


## paulos

εδω στην πολη που μπορει καποιος να την βρει??????????????

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν εχει ακομα στη λαικη (εκει που εχει μαιδανο ,ανηθο κλπ ) αλλα υπαρχει σε παρτερια και βγαινει ακομα και σε γλαστρες.τωρα ειναι προς το τελος ,στον σπορο που λενε . ΠΑΥΛΟ και να μην βρεις ειτε με ριζα ,ειτε με σπορο ,θα σου κρατησω για του χρονου την ανοιξη να βαλεις νωρις .κοντα ειμαστε .σε καποια φιλαρακια που εχουν περασει απο το σπιτι εχω δωσει και εχει πιασει ανετα

----------


## vicky_ath

> εδω στην πολη που μπορει καποιος να την βρει??????????????


Εμένα η μητέρα μου την παίρνει από τη λαική πάντως!

----------


## geam

> δεν ξερω αν εχει ακομα στη λαικη (εκει που εχει μαιδανο ,ανηθο κλπ ) αλλα υπαρχει σε παρτερια και βγαινει ακομα και σε γλαστρες.τωρα ειναι προς το τελος ,στον σπορο που λενε . ΠΑΥΛΟ και να μην βρεις ειτε με ριζα ,ειτε με σπορο ,θα σου κρατησω για του χρονου την ανοιξη να βαλεις νωρις .κοντα ειμαστε .σε καποια φιλαρακια που εχουν περασει απο το σπιτι εχω δωσει και εχει πιασει ανετα



επιβεβαιώνω....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλά τώρα κατάλαβα ότι η περιοχή μου είναι γεμάτη παντού.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Το χειμωνα ξεραινεται? Χανεται?

Και την ανοιξη ξαναβγαινει μονη της???

----------


## jk21

ναι ξεραινεται .ομως οι σποροι που εχουν πεσει γυρω γυρω (καμμια φορα μου εχουν εμφανιστει και σε αλλες γλαστρες χωρις να μεταφερω σπορο ή χωμα ) την επομενη χρονια βγαινουν σε πολυ μεγαλυτερη πυκνοτητα .εχω παρατηρησει οτι σε οσο μεγαλυτερη γλαστρα την αφησουμε να μεγαλωσει ,τοσο μεγαλυτερη αναπτυξη εχει .αυτη που βλεπετε στη φωτο ηταν στην ουσια μια ριζα.την κοβω και τη δινω στα πουλια εφαρμοζοντας κορφολογημα .εκει που κοβω δημιουργειται διακλαδωση .με συχνο ποτισμα μεγαλωνει ταχυστα αλλα και με ξηρασια (στις διακοπες αντεξε και καποια αλλη στην ταρατσα ,εστω και καταπονημενη) αντεχει !

----------


## paulos

> δεν ξερω αν εχει ακομα στη λαικη (εκει που εχει μαιδανο ,ανηθο κλπ ) αλλα υπαρχει σε παρτερια και βγαινει ακομα και σε γλαστρες.τωρα ειναι προς το τελος ,στον σπορο που λενε . ΠΑΥΛΟ και να μην βρεις ειτε με ριζα ,ειτε με σπορο ,θα σου κρατησω για του χρονου την ανοιξη να βαλεις νωρις .κοντα ειμαστε .σε καποια φιλαρακια που εχουν περασει απο το σπιτι εχω δωσει και εχει πιασει ανετα


 οοοοκ δημητρη αντε να κανονισουμε μια μερα συναντηση να σε γνωρισω.

----------


## mitsman



----------


## kostas0206

Καθε ποτε και ποσο πρεπει να δινουμε?

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα εαν τα πτηνα σου δεν εχουν μαθει στα χορταρικα, μπορεις να δινεις τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα και σταδιακα να δινεις περισσοτερες ημερες. 

Η εποχη της Γλιστριδας ειναι τωρα. εγω που τα εχω μαθει απο καιρο, την δινω καθημερινα και ειδικα στα λευκα μου καναρινια που εχουν ενα θεμα με την βιταμινη Α.

----------


## jk21

οσο υπαρχει φρεσκια ,ακομη και καθε μερα .Ειναι ιδανικη τροφη για τα πουλια μας ! βασικα φετος σκεφτομαι να καταψυξω να δοκιμασω και αργοτερα ακομα και με καθημερινη προσθηκη (ωστε να μην χαλα ) αφου ξεπαγωνω μικρη ποσοτητα ,τριμμενη στην αυγοτροφη

----------


## Gardelius

Ρε παιδιά ,.... που θα βρω..?? Δώθε κάτω δεν εχουμε,....!!!!  ::

----------


## lagreco69

> Ρε παιδιά ,.... που θα βρω..?? Δώθε κάτω δεν εχουμε,....!!!!


Ηλια θα σου στειλω πεσκεσι!  :Happy: 

Δεν εχει ουτε η μπουτικ λαικα?

----------


## kostas0206

απο χορταρικα μονο αυτη τρωει!

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια θα σου στειλω πεσκεσι! 
> 
> Δεν εχει ουτε η μπουτικ λαικα?


Είχε ρωτησει ο πατέρας κάποια στιγμη αλλα....δεν.... 

Τι να πω,...μαλλον πρεπει να πάω  εγώ!!!  

Τα εχω "λιώσει" στο ιταλικό!!!!!  :Anim 59:

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν δεν βρεις, να μου πεις να σου στειλω εγω. εχω μαναβη οικογενειακο φιλο (εμπιστο).

----------


## douriakos

αν εισασταν κοντα θα σας εστελνα καμια 10αρια κιλα! γεματο ειναι το χωραφι μου και ειναι το μονο φυτο που τρελαινονται οι παπαγαλοι μου και το βγαζω με το κιλο  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα οπως ειδατε, καναρινια, φλωρια, καρδερινες και ολα τα ειδη παπαγαλων το τιμανε ιδιαιτερως....

----------


## VASSILIOS

''Αδηφαγα τιμπραντακια'' σε επιδρομη. Αν βαλω λιγοτερα κλωναρια, σκοτωνονται πιο θα φαει πρωτο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμένα το budgie μου το ξεσκίζει ... όταν λέμε το ξεσκίζει, το σπάει το μασάει το κουβαλάει πέρα δώθε σαν παιχνίδι .... Ό,ΤΙ μπορείτε να φανταστείτε!  :winky: 
Το zebra finch είναι πιο ήρεμο, τρώει τσιμπώντας! Χαχαχα!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> 


Βρε Μήτσο, προστέθηκε ringneck στην οικογένεια;;;;
Και εγώ δεν το ξέρω.... δεν πιστεύω να τον συστήσατε και να μην μου είπατε τίποτα!!!???  ::

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ηλία δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει . Ρίξε καμμία ματιά σε περιβόλια εκεί που πέφτουν νερά και θα βρεις ... είναι τρελό φυτό στην εμφάνισή του ,παντού μα παντού ,από το πουθενά βγαίνει φτάνει να υπάρχει νερό. Εγώ βάζω τακτικά στα μεγάλα και σχεδόν καθημερινά στο μικρά που αλλάζουν πούπουλα . Δεν θα το πιστέψετε αλλά αφήνουν τους σπόρους  για να πάνε σε αυτήν να φάνε ... Σήμερα είχα προγραμματίσει να κάνω ένα πείραμα ,χωρίς να έχω δει το θέμα σας και είχα κόψει από τον κήπο για να τους βάλω . Την κόβω από βραδύς ,την βάζω σε ένα ποτήρι νερό , όπου συνεχίζει να ζει και να βασιλεύει σαν να μην έχεις κόψει (για μέρες) και το πρωί τους την βάζω . Δεν τους βάζω λοιπόν φαγητό και περιμένω να πεινάσουν Όταν κόλλησαν όλα στο πλέγμα και κοίταζαν παρακαλετά τους βάζω τροφή στις δύο μεγάλες ταΐστρες και τα αφήνω. Από την πείνα πέσαν επάνω στο μείγμα σαν τρελά. Τότε τους ρίχνω στον πάτο της κλούβας γλυστρίδα και τι να δω. Φύγαν όλα από την τροφή και πήγαν στην γλυστρίδα έως ότου την έφαγαν όλη. Φοβερόοοοοο....

----------


## jk21

γιατι ολα αυτα ; σε ολα τα χορταρικα δειχνουν ενθουσιασμενα αλλα στην γλυστριδα γινεται πανικος .... γιατι απλα ειναι το χορταρικο που ειναι φουλ στα ω3 λιπαρα οξεα και εχει την λαδερη υφη και συναμα δροσερη λογω του νερου που ειναι φυσικο να εχει .Σαν να λεμε ημιωριμος τρυφερος λιπαρος σπορος στην αισθηση !

----------


## lagreco69

Σημερα πηγα λαικη λιγο αργα βεβαια.. για γλιστριδα και βρηκα μονο ενα ματσακι!  ::  φαινεται οτι πολλοι την εκτιμουν. 

Οποτε λιγη για εμας που την καναμε σαλατα και λιγη για τα μικρα μας. 

Λιακο δεν σε εχω ξεχασει!  :Happy: 





Δυστυχως! με το που πλησιαζα με την camera, εφευγαν απο τα πιατακια τους. Νικο μονο ο αντρακος σου, ετρωγε σαν να μην τρεχει τιποτα.

----------


## Gardelius

> Σημερα πηγα λαικη λιγο αργα βεβαια.. για γλιστριδα και βρηκα μονο ενα ματσακι!  φαινεται οτι πολλοι την εκτιμουν. 
> 
> Οποτε λιγη για εμας που την καναμε σαλατα και λιγη για τα μικρα μας. 
> 
> *Λιακο δεν σε εχω ξεχασει!*


*Αλίμονο!!!!!! φιλαρακι!!!!!* :: *

Όταν και οποτε μπορεις...να ξερεις οτι το εκτιμώ!!!!**
*

----------


## panos70

αν οχι καθε μερα οσο ποιο συχνα γινεται,τωρα στην πτεροροια

----------


## Efthimis98

Ο μικρός δείχνει τρομερή αγάπη για την γλιστρίδα!  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Η γλιστριδα ειναι αγαπημενη! σε ολα τα ειδη πτηνων.  :Happy:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα , εάν κάποιος φίλος ζει σε πολυκατοικία ή γενικότερα σε αστικό περιβάλλον , να ξεπατώσει μια όπου  αν την βρει και να την πάρει σπίτι του.  Να την βάλει με την ρίζα σε ένα ποτήρι νερό και αυτή θα συνεχίσει να ωριμάζει . Μετά να απλώσει μια εφημερίδα να την τινάξει και θα γεμίσει η εφημερίδα σπόρο ... την ρίχνει σε ένα τόπο και μετά ποιος τον πιάνει ....

----------


## johnrider

Mερικά από τα φετινά σε γλιστρίδα.

----------


## johnrider

Περσινές αναμνήσεις..Δεν θυμάμαι εάν το είχα ανεβάσει αυτό.

----------


## jk21

post160

*Αναπαραγωγικές εξελίξεις ιθαγενών 2013.*(φτιαξε και το 158 )

----------


## an.nicolaou

Να προσθέσω ότι στην Κυπρο έχουμε 2 είδη γλυστηρίδας ήμερη και άγρια.  Ταίζω καθημερινά όλα τα πουλιά μου άγρια.  Ταίζω τα πουλιά μου όταν κλεισουν 2 εβδομάδες. Πραγματικά την λατρεύουν.  Βοηθά πολυ στην πτεροροια.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα θα ηταν ενδιαφερον φωτο και απο τα δυο ειδη για να δουμε τη διαφορα !

----------


## johnakos32

H ημερη ειναι αυτη που αγοραζουμε απο τις λαικες νομιζω με τα μεγαλα ανοιχτοχρωμα φυλλα, ενω αυτη που φυτρωνει και στις γλαστρες μας πολλες φορες η σκουρα με μικρα πολλα φυλαρακια πρεπει να ειναι η αγρια.
Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ας μας το πει ο Ανδρεας καλυτερα...

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Δεν ηξερα οτι τρωνε γλυστριδα και εχω ενα σωρο γιαται δινω και στα κουνελια!!!Περιεχει αρκετες βιταμινες γιατι την θελω για την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο των budgie μου αλλα και των καναρινιων μου.

----------


## thanos52

Την γλιστριδα καθε ποτε να την δινουμε??

----------


## Pidgey

Όσο έχεις φρέσκια δίνε. Ειδικά τώρα στην πτερόρροια είναι ότι πρέπει για τα πουλιά.

----------


## thanos52

A ωραια!Μπορω να εχω αρκετη στην καταψηκση και να δινω ή χανει τισ βιταμινες της?

----------


## Gardelius

> A ωραια!Μπορω να εχω αρκετη στην καταψηκση και να δινω ή χανει τισ βιταμινες της?



Θάνο καλύτερα να είναι καλά πλυμένη και στεγνωμένη και να την σερβίρεις άμεσα. 

Σίγουρα ότι "μένει" σε ψύξη "χάνει" κατά πολύ μεγάλο μέρος θρεπτικών ουσιών ιδιαίτερα τα χορταρικά.

----------


## thanos52

Oκει ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!Ο κιμπα την λατρεψε!Δεν το περιμενα επιση τον εχω μονο τρεις μερες αλλα τρωει και παιζει πολυ!

----------


## jk21

στην καταψυξη χαλαει η υφη της οταν αποψυχθει

οσο ειναι φρεσκια ,δινε και καθε μερα !

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Eμενα δεν τελειως φρεσκια (κατευθειαν κομμενη) αλλα την εκοψα πριν 3 μερες αλλα φενεται σαν φρεσκια μπορω να δοσω η υπαρχει κινδυνος;

----------


## Pidgey

Πριν 3 μέρες λογικά είναι ΟΚ. Αν δεν βλέπεις να έχει αλοιωθεί, δώσε. Στη συντήρηση να τη βάζεις μόλις την κόβεις γιατί είναι ευαίσθητη.

----------


## jk21

στο ψυγειο ανετα κρατα μια βδομαδα ,αν ειναι φρεσκοκομμενη πριν μπει στη συντηρηση

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Παραπανω απο 3 μερες  σε σακουλα τιληγμενη κανει να την δινουμε;Εμενα δεν εχει αλλιοθει καθολου θα σας δειξω μετα φοτογραφικο υλικο γιατι εχω ενα σορο.

----------


## jk21

εντος ή εκτος ψυγειου; δειξε και φωτο

----------


## an.nicolaou

Η ήμερη έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερα φύλλα. Η άγρια έχει  μικρότερα φύλλα.  Όπως και τα σπαράγγια.  Τα άγρια είναι λεπτά και μακριά ενώ τα ήμερα είναι πιο χοντρά.  Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φωτογραφίες για να ανεβασω.

----------


## panos70

οχι μονο στα πουλια αλλα και για εμας ειναι μια υπεροχη σαλατα,δοκιμαστε την λιγο να βρασει με λιγο λαδακι αλατι και λεμονη και αν θελετε ριξτε και λιγο σκορδακι ,και θα με θυμηθειτε ειναι υπεροχη και πολη υγιεινη

----------


## Steliosan

Aκομη και στη ντοματοσαλατα με λιγο ξυδι ειναι υπεροχη στην Κρητη την τρωμε και ετσι.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πήρα και εγώ σήμερα. Μπορώ να του βάζω λίγη κάθε μέρα κατάλαβα σε συνδυασμό και με άλλα λαχανικά και φρούτα? Ή όχι?

Νοστιμότατη είναι πάντως και δεν το ήξερα.

----------


## jk21

ή σε  μικρη ποσοτητα απο το καθενα σε συνδιασμο ή σε πιο χορταστικη ανα εναλλαξ ανα ειδος καθε μερα

----------


## johnakos32

Εγώ αυτή την εποχή έχω δώσει εντολή Να δίνουν καλαμπόκι,  γλυστριδα, πιο σπάνια πιπεριές Καρπούζι και ροδάκινα. 
Σε συνδυασμό με καθημερινά αυγό -αυγότροφη εναλλάξ. 
Με καθημερινή χρήση δεν έχω ακόμα κάποιο θέμα..

----------


## Efthimis98

Και εγώ κάθε μέρα τους δίνω!!  :Happy: 
Λοιπόν, για δείτε και τις δικές μου. Τις έχω φρέσκιες σε γλάστρα και κάθε μέρα κόβω ένα κλαδάκι... τέρατα έγιναν!! 
Τα φύλλα είναι εκπληκτικά μεγάλα!! 

Είναι τρεις ρίζες στην γλάστρα!!





Και τα φύλλα που σας έλεγα...

----------


## mparoyfas

δυνατή γλιστρίδα !!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

> εντος ή εκτος ψυγειου; δειξε και φωτο


Για εκτος ψυγειο θα δειξω και φωτο.

----------


## thanos52

Ωραια γλιστριδα ευθημη δυνατη δυνατη!Σπορους εχει για γλιστριδα στα ανθοπωλεια?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται. Θέλει μία μεγάλη γλάστρα, παίρνεις και σπόρια από άγρια έξω, όπου βρεις σε παρτέρια, τα πετάς στο χώμα και με συχνό πότισμα θα γίνει θηρίο. Εγώ πάντως, πιστεύω ότι το μέγεθος του φυτού εξαρτάται από την πληρότητα σε νερό που έχει... άλλο να μην έχει σταγόνα όπως οι άγριες και άλλο να ποτίζονται συχνά!!  :winky:

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Σχεδον σε ολα τα φυτα ισχυει αυτο Ευθημη!!

----------


## antonisveria

πολυ ωραια.......κεγω εχω σε 3-4 γλαστρες αρκετη γλιστριδα και την τσακιζουν τα καναρινια....κρατησα και σπορους για του χρονου...

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλησπέρα !!!! 

Να είμαστε και εμείς !!!!!!

*

----------


## thanos52

Βρηκα αρκετες ριζες στο χωριο και ετσι πηρα μερικες.Καθε ποτε να τα ποτιζω και ποσο?

----------


## jk21

καθε μερα .να εχει υγρασια το χωμα ,αλλα να μην μενει λασπωμενο

----------


## Steliosan

Και αν ειναι δυνατον ας ειναι μαζι με το χωμα απο το χωριο.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εάν την ξεπατώσεις με την ρίζα και την βάλεις σε νερό κρατεί για πολύ καιρό ζωντανή ,σαν να είναι κάτω στο χώμα .

----------


## thanos52

Την εχω με το χωμα του χωριου εβγαλα μαζι με το χωμα ολοκληρη την ριζα!

----------


## mparoyfas

γεια σου Λιακο με τα κοκκινα !!! αυτα ειναι μπιμπελό δεν ειναι καναρίνια !!! κάνω πολυ κέφι να τα χαζεύω .

----------


## an.nicolaou



----------


## an.nicolaou

στη δευτερη φωτογραφία φαίνεται το μέγεθος τησ άγριας σε σχέση με την ημερη.

----------


## jk21

Στην ουσια το ιδιο ειδος ,απλα ανεπτυγμενο σε συνθηκες λιγοτερης υγρασιας στο χωμα ,οπως ηδη ειπωθηκε 

ευχαριστουμε Ανδρεα !

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Δηλαδη οταν ο βλαστος ειναι κοκκινος και μεγαλος σημαινει οτι η γλυστριδα δεν ειναι η αγρια;

----------

